# David Virr - Properties Benidorm



## DCorker (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi there,

I am due to pay a deposit on our villa through an estate agents in La Nucia called propertiesbenidorm[.]com.

I was just wondering if anyone has dealt with David or his company before. 

Obviously I want to make sure it is all legit etc.

Much Appreciated.
Dan


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DCorker said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am due to pay a deposit on our villa through an estate agents in La Nucia called propertiesbenidorm[.]com.
> 
> ...


I can't help specifically, but you should make sure you get his NIF number - have you been to his office & does he have a landline number?

if he can't/won't supply the NIF then run!

this might help

PropertiesBenidorm.com - Properties for sale and rent in Benidorm, Spain | Properties Benidorm


----------



## DCorker (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi,

I havent been to his office, and I havent asked for an NIF.

He does have a landline number, and a mobile number.

He gave me reference to his bank Solbank / Sabadell and told me they will provide references as to who he and his company is.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DCorker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I havent been to his office, and I havent asked for an NIF.
> 
> ...


if the bank will give you a reference that should be OK, shouldn't it?

is this a deposit to buy or rent a villa?


----------



## DCorker (Aug 14, 2012)

No its just a deposit for rent. Only 600 Euros, but I guess you can never be too careful eh


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DCorker said:


> No its just a deposit for rent. Only 600 Euros, but I guess you can never be too careful eh


true - don't hand any money over until you have signed the contract though


----------



## DCorker (Aug 14, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> true - don't hand any money over until you have signed the contract though


Well the villa is being held until October 1st with my deposit tomorrow so I wont be getting the contract until then.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DCorker said:


> Well the villa is being held until October 1st with my deposit tomorrow so I wont be getting the contract until then.


there is no reason whatsoever why you can't sign the contract tomorrow with a 'move in' date of 1st October - I've done that several times


----------



## DCorker (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok.

Another thing. I am in the UK at the mo, and I have to pay via international bank transfer.

Is this the usual thing to do?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DCorker said:


> Ok.
> 
> Another thing. I am in the UK at the mo, and I have to pay via international bank transfer.
> 
> Is this the usual thing to do?




I have only ever paid monies over either in the agent's or gestor's office, or at the property itself, on signing the contract

I suppose there's no reason why you shouldn't transfer the money - but again - I wouldn't ever part with money until the contract is signed


----------



## DCorker (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok thanks.

Maybe I should request a copy of the contract before I make payment.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DCorker said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> Maybe I should request a copy of the contract before I make payment.


absolutely

the contract has to be in Spanish in order to be legal

although most rental contracts are pretty standard, get it independently translated if you don't read Spanish - you might be provided with a 'translated version', but some that I've seen in the past bear no relation whatsoever to the Spanish original


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DCorker said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> Maybe I should request a copy of the contract before I make payment.


Definitely! There are so many scams going on, with long-term and holiday rentals. You can't be be too careful.

Spanish rental fraud arrests


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Definitely! There are so many scams going on, with long-term and holiday rentals. You can't be be too careful.
> 
> Spanish rental fraud arrests


another one?


remember this?

Morairaway Scam | Holiday Rental Swindle

I know these are holiday rental scams, but the same principal applies - even more so when somewhere is to be your home


DCorker - you have actually been to this villa I hope?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Me (being paranoid), has a couple points. Why is there such a rush to sign the contract? Why were you not given a contract earlier,so you could verify the terms and conditions independantly?
The advice given in the other posts, is sound.

What you have to remember is that YOU are the customer and they are the seller, so if they won't give you time to get the contract checked out, WHY? and it goes a long way to giving you an insight of who you would have been dealing with.

It's YOUR money which you are going to part company with, so they can wait few more days to let you check the contract out....... or lose the sale


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I just want to point out that none of these comments are directly aimed at David Virr or his property company, directly, since none of us know of the company

the advice is for anyone renting from any company/private landlord

never hand over money until you have agreed on contract terms, and also never do either until you have physically visited the property


----------



## ABayley (Jun 15, 2015)

*David Virr*

Hi 

We rented a property with David Virr all is legit, he was our neighbour in Orxeta. He has had his company for years, he is very helpful should you need anything and accommodating.

Hope this helps

Amanda



DCorker said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am due to pay a deposit on our villa through an estate agents in La Nucia called propertiesbenidorm[.]com.
> 
> ...


----------

